# Old School Bmx



## Keith (Aug 4, 2011)

*This thin is a pretty sweet CW Racing  Serial # DSRM 41008861 as far as I can tell its all there and it all works Needs cleaned up, its all chromolly not sure on the weight, I found the factory page and wrote them for info. I'd appreciate any comments. Once again had to use the ladder to cut it down from the rafters.I will be selling this one as well so pm me with any interest, The finish is awsome look at the pic of the serial number and look at the finish where I just wiped it with a cloth, Youd need sunglasses if it were waxed,
Thanks again Keith*


----------

